# Bookmarking Feature?



## OriginalBeauty (Aug 3, 2016)

Greetings!

I was in one of the long threads. It's 54 pages or so I believe. It may be longer.  It's one of the beauty threads, and I started wondering...

Is there a way to bookmark a thread?  Say, if you start reading and you get to page 25, but you want to come back later?  

I know it's easy to do if it's an active thread, but if it's one of the older ones with tons of good information but it's not active any more, is there a way to keep track?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Atthatday (Aug 3, 2016)

Bumping.


----------

